# Furry mobile



## ryokukitsune (Jul 5, 2008)

I say we should start sending in donations for the Furry mobile, kind of like the Truly Nolen mouse bug except it looks like Fender or Rednef  if if you prefer =P the "On the way down to Colo" mobile to bunt some heads together hehe.


----------



## Artie (Jul 5, 2008)

For a second I thought the subject was referring to a mobile device friendly version of the site. XD  Which IMO would be cool for those of us who might like to browse using a trimmed down layout on our web-enabled mobile devices   Perhaps a subdomain with a layout tailored to fit those low resolution screens.

But donations for a car?  I don't think so. XD


----------



## ryokukitsune (Jul 5, 2008)

oh hey i've been reading into that, so long as most of the process is done server side its actually pretty simple to work with. maybe i could make a template for the admins and they could make it a registered profile feature.

that's an awesome idea probably brought on by a potential typo lol. hehe I DEFEAT THE N-S-F-W WEB FILTER AT WORK MUHUHAHAHAH.


----------



## LizardKing (Jul 5, 2008)

I've been browsing FA on my mobile phone and even submitting work for months now with Opera Mini, no major problems other than browsing options resetting.

Er, back on topic... I have no idea what this furry mobile thing is :| Does it actually exist or just an idea in this thread?


----------



## LonelyFox (Jul 5, 2008)

*plays batman themesong*


woohoo!!! go furman GO!


----------



## ryokukitsune (Jul 5, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I've been browsing FA on my mobile phone and even submitting work for months now with Opera Mini, no major problems other than browsing options resetting.
> 
> Er, back on topic... I have no idea what this furry mobile thing is :| Does it actually exist or just an idea in this thread?



well FA dosent have one =P but there is such a beast 

http://www.modellbahnecke.de/bilder/minichamps/430058095.jpg

that image is just a hotwheels car or something but there are full sized cars 

I wonder if Dragoneer would drive one that looked like Fender lol


----------



## AlexInsane (Jul 5, 2008)

Not going to happen.


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 5, 2008)

As awesome as that would be, it sounds too gimmicky to really work.


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 5, 2008)

LonelyFox said:


> *plays batman themesong*
> 
> 
> woohoo!!! go furman GO!



XD


What about a Charger with a FA Vehicle skin wrap on it?

Hawt.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 5, 2008)

ryokukitsune said:


> I wonder if Dragoneer would drive one that looked like Fender lol



Would you really want to put him through this?







I'd feel so bad for him xD


----------



## Anbessa (Jul 5, 2008)

aww no. not gonna happen...

poor Dragoneer.
poor car.

look around the net. you'll see myriads of cars that are mutilated by fibreglass and putty into Things That Should Not Be(tm).


----------



## dmfalk (Jul 5, 2008)

LizardKing said:


> I've been browsing FA on my mobile phone and even submitting work for months now with Opera Mini, no major problems other than browsing options resetting.
> 
> Er, back on topic... I have no idea what this furry mobile thing is :| Does it actually exist or just an idea in this thread?



I think what's meant is something like the mouse-adorned VW Beetle seen on the Truly Nolen Pest Control site, http://www.trulynolen.com/

d.m.f.


----------



## Grimfang (Jul 5, 2008)

We actually have a bunch of those around Albuquerque too, but I don't think the company name is the same.

I still say this should not be. Just buy a t-shirt and that'll be enough FA advertising, haha


----------



## SilverAutomatic (Jul 5, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Would you really want to put him through this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe... he'd have to lose a bet first. XD


----------



## ryokukitsune (Jul 5, 2008)

eh, i dont think it would be nearly as cool if it was a complete exaggeration of the theme but if it was like a news van or the redbull trucks with a vinyl decal on it i dont think it would be nearly as bad... that and like a sun roof the ears/tail would be optional hehe

I know how expensive felt is by the sq foot too so i wouldnt be thinking full furry on the paint job lol


----------



## ArielMT (Jul 5, 2008)

Grimfang said:


> Would you really want to put him through this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That wins!

And hello from Socorro County!


----------



## scruffywolf (Jul 9, 2008)

yup... that was my car a while back


----------



## Artie (Jul 9, 2008)

Well, speaking of such photos... does anyone remember the car someone had at Anthrocon 2003 that he was letting everyone draw on?   I can't remember the guy's name, but I took several photos there.  (Click the thumbnail for the full size photo)



 

 

 



Continued in the next post due to image tag limits!


----------



## Artie (Jul 9, 2008)

Continued from the previous post!



 

 

 



And to top it all off, there was a vinyl decal on the rear window that was made from old art by Gunmouth (Matt Burt) of MY character, from like.. 1997 or 1998 or somewhere around there if I recall.  That was like, the one thing not drawn on the car by people at the con, and it was an old picture of Artie, I was very surprised at that.  XD  I wrote my name next to it for him =)


----------



## blade (Jul 9, 2008)

I sat on top of that car Artie XP

I remember drawing on it too, it was just a lot of fun doing that.


----------



## flamealphamale (Jul 9, 2008)

I hope to get a really cool fox decal or something on my truck... Where could I get custom adhesive decals and such?


----------



## Artie (Jul 9, 2008)

flamealphamale said:


> I hope to get a really cool fox decal or something on my truck... Where could I get custom adhesive decals and such?



I have a couple of these on my car: http://www.joerosales.com/catalog5.htm

You may want to attempt to contact him before ordering though, it's been years since that page was updated.  He might still be selling them though.

That's the only thing like that I can think of offhand.


----------

